# Shappell Rover 2.0 Shanties



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

For the help and I will be buying the 2.0 Rover.Anyone have any prices on them?


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Franks in Linwood has the Rover 2.0 DX listed at 369.99


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

Steve, here is knutsons # they have very competive prices. 1-800 -292-0857
Knutson is in Brooklyn (MIS speedway)


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm kicking up an old thread to find out more info on the Shappell Rover 2.0
Anyone else fish out of a rover this past Season ? 

How do you like it ? are they easy to set up by your self ?

I really like the bench seats and the room it has to offer.

I was looking at one at Knutson's and am thinking about picking up a Rover or a Frabrill Ranger for next years ice.


Thanks guys


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Only got to use it once as I'm from southern Mich. and no ice.It is roomy and pulls easily but if you fish by yourself I might buy a smaller one as its not quite as easy to use as the one man flipovers but still not much to set up.For 2 people its awesome.Mine barely fits in the back of my GMC Jimmy with the seats down thats the only drawback I have.If you have a full sized truck it would work much nicer.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I bought a1.5 at Franks and love it,plenty of room and features and sets up easily.One thing I would suggest is to take out the removable windows at the end of the season and lay them flat in the tub instead of leaving them folded up in the shack just to keep from permenitly creasing them.


----------



## moodman (Feb 23, 2005)

I picked up the 2.0dx at Franks this year and I think it awesome!
I tote it by myself no problem. Franks had them for 299.00.


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

i saw the 1.5dx looks like a very nice you can compair it to the pro! shappell has a web site finaly its Shappell.com http://shappell.com


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

moodman said:


> I picked up the 2.0dx at Franks this year and I think it awesome!
> I tote it by myself no problem. Franks had them for 299.00.


FYI - I was at Frank's about a week ago and they all they're in-stock shanty's on sale for close to or at 50% off! Power augers were on sale too!


----------



## emumikey (Dec 20, 2004)

got the 2.0 at the start of the season, used it a dozen times. Fishes three pretty comfortable. It is light and easy to pull. We have actually fit five people in it playing cards, no holes drilled, just watched tipups outside. I love this shanty!


----------



## sparky_0003 (Feb 27, 2010)

steve myers said:


> I know they just came out this year but was wondering everyones opinion on these if they have saw them.I like the looks of it and decent size with a bench seat.Thanks for any info


Hello i have purchased the rover2.0 from franks and i love it it has lots of room and the double doors are great the bench seat is great no complaints from me i would tell anybody to buy it little pricy but well worth it


----------



## Kingor3 (Feb 8, 2007)

looked hard at 2 man flips all year and got the frabill trekker and love it...lighter cheaper super easy to use and removable seats=less weight..2 cents


----------

